# Erneutes Update auf 2.0.4



## Heiko (16 Januar 2003)

Nachdem das Update neulich nicht wirklich gut lief habe ich gerade ein erneutes Update laufen lassen.
Sollte jetzt besser sein, da seit heute der neue Code frisch released ist.

Bei Problemen bitte Mail an mich oder einen der Mods!


----------



## virenscanner (16 Januar 2003)

Der "Suche"-Link ist nun nicht mehr *hervorgehoben *...


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2003)

Doch, guckst Du oben 

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## technofreak (16 Januar 2003)

Bei mir aber doch! sowohl angemeldet oder nicht angemeldet , im IE und Mozilla, Nutzungsregeln lilla!

Immer einen Tick zu spät  :lol:


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2003)

Das mit den Nutzungsregeln ist Absicht. Ich bin aber für Farbvorschläge durchaus aufgeschlossen...


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2003)

Irgendwie kann ich solche Leute garnicht verstehen, die sich hunderte Modifications in ihre Boards einbauen.
Wissen die garnicht was die sich damit antun wenn mal ein Update fällig ist?
Ich hab grade drei Mods und bin ne Stunde beschäftigt...


----------



## technofreak (16 Januar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Nutzungsregeln ist Absicht. Ich bin aber für Farbvorschläge durchaus aufgeschlossen...



Du kennst doch meinen Vorschlag:* Suchen *und*Nutzungsregeln* in blinkend  quer über den Bildschirm


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2003)

Genau *dafür* hab ich den neuen Smilie:  :withstupid:


----------

